# threaded spindle to cam-lock?



## porthos (Mar 23, 2014)

just curious. what is involved in converting a s.b. threaded spindle to a cam-lock spindle. i don't see it mentioned very often; therefore i assume it is either difficult or pricey??

                                                                                                                            porthos


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't believe that converting them is a very common practice, but you might be able to make an adapter. The only problem with an adapter is that unless you lock it to the spindle thread permanently, there is still a chance of the adapter coming off of the spindle when working in reverse. 

There is a way that this can be done with a setscrew so that it can be removed for disassembly. The setscrew hole is drilled and threaded from the end of the spindle, thus the setscrew acts like a semi-permanent key. Here is a different tool that used a setscrew in this way:




Another option (a rather ambitious one at that) would be to make a whole new spindle with the cam-lock mount on it instead of a threaded mount. This approach would require quite a bit of forethought to avoid having any mistakes create unneeded runout in the new spindle.


----------



## Halligan142 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well what size lathe are we talking about?  9" had no other options on the spindle nose, but 10L and larger had a camlock spindle option.  Pretty sure an L00 taper spindle was also an option.  If you have one of those machines it's as easy as sourcing a new spindle,  which isn't easy and will probably run you a pretty penny.


----------

